# motherboard doesnt line up on IO shield correctly



## tylerjrb

Received a new mobo today for my computer, its my first build and the first part to go into the case. it is an asus p8z77-v pro board, 3rd one ive had to buy, one was not the same board so i had to refund and one the guy said the cpu socket was fine and the pins were bent when i got it, further more he wont refund me... so i can try that board incase its the case.

anyway this was is a new board also from a seller on eBay and it looks great, socket pins are perfect. i installed into my corsair carbide 500r case and it all aligned well with the standoffs in the case (following all instructions). i didn't over tighten them i just sort of tightened until it stopped and went a little further to secure them in opposites around the board. After i had installed it i noticed the back ports were not in line with the io shield, they are completely through but really far down on the bottom headphone, mic jacks. but at the top it seems to be level, i made sure when installing the mobo it was pushed back and all standoffs lined up correctly. it seems like the mobo is too far in or like the standoffs are too small or something but only really on the bottom ports. looking at the board it looks level in the case and looks fine the only problems i can kind of see is some of the screws look a little off center in the mount holes.

there is also a standoff central on the mobo which from the back doesnt look like its tightened all the way to the tray and you can see this in the pictures. its not quite touching the mobo correctly. i will proberly have to take the mobo back out to tighten the standoff in correctly but was wondering why its like this at the bottom is it because of this standoff or the mobo is bent or something or the IO shield is bent although that looks ok. it seems ok at the top usb ports etc but not lower down on the usb 3 ports and headphone/mic jacks. maybe i havent secured the standoffs properly in the tray. 

but futher more if it is bent will it still work properly, i can get access to all of the ports but just wondered if it would still work correctly. as you cant really see it from the back etc.

*PHOTOS*





as you can see top ports are pretty much level.





standoff not correctly fit in as you can see there is a bit above the standoff which i guess fits into the motherboard hole?





bottom ports as you can see quite badly out of alignment.





bottom dvi and vga out ports the dvi looks out of alignment whereas the vga looks central to the io shield.





some screws are like this one, a bit off center but they are the correct screws.


any help will be greatly appreciated on what i need to do. regards, Tyler.b


----------



## jamesd1981

It is hard to tell from the photo, but are you sure the standoffs are in correctly, the thread part should screw into the floor of your case and then need tightened GENTLY with a socket tool.

Then place the motherboard on the standoffs check they are all in the correct place, then screw motherboard fixing screw through the holes in the board into the standoffs.


----------



## tylerjrb

jamesd1981 said:


> It is hard to tell from the photo, but are you sure the standoffs are in correctly, the thread part should screw into the floor of your case and then need tightened GENTLY with a socket tool.
> 
> Then place the motherboard on the standoffs check they are all in the correct place, then screw motherboard fixing screw through the holes in the board into the standoffs.



im going to take the board out and check all the standoffs are tightened to the tray properly and put the motherboard back into the case, once this is done i will then get back to you if there is any differences.

thanks for your help, regards tyler.b


----------



## jamesd1981

As a guide for standoffs most motherboards only need 6 standoffs and 6 fixing screws.


----------



## tylerjrb

jamesd1981 said:


> As a guide for standoffs most motherboards only need 6 standoffs and 6 fixing screws.



It has 9 holes and 9 standoffs, going to check them all soon.


----------



## tylerjrb

*checked standoffs*

hey, i have checked the standoffs and they were all down tight, the middle one the one i showed the picture on was not machined correctly and still had a lip on the top so i swapped that one out for a spare one, so far at this point ive checked with two identical motherboards and two IO shields they both fit exactly the same in the position showed in the photographs, so im guessing its the case that's the problem as the top ports are in alignment but the bottom ones are not and ive checked with two boards.

im thinking about contacting corsair and telling them about the problem and seeing what they say about it, as ive said i can get to all the ports and as long as everything fits correctly such as graphics cards, heat sinks etc and the fact the system will function as intended im not too bothered as the io shield is to the back and you cannot see that.

if you guys agree about the case and that the case is the problem, i think ill contact corsair anyway and see what they say.

regards, Tyler.b


----------



## jamesd1981

Well if it has 9 it must be an atx motherboard, before you fit the fixing screws does the motherboard line up with all the standoffs ?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Sometimes you need to push the board up against the I/O shield to get the standoff screws in straight. As long as you can access the ports you need you're fine. You could also always trim the I/O shield ports where necessary.


----------



## tylerjrb

jamesd1981 said:


> Well if it has 9 it must be an atx motherboard, before you fit the fixing screws does the motherboard line up with all the standoffs ?



Yes, its a standard ATX. They do all align correctly before i screw them in and as the io sheild has padding on i have to put a little force, pushing the board in to the io shield to align correctly. They all fasten down correctly just as you can see in the photo the bottom ports seem to sit lower in the io shield.

Thanks for the reply, Tyler.b


----------



## tylerjrb

voyagerfan99 said:


> Sometimes you need to push the board up against the I/O shield to get the standoff screws in straight. As long as you can access the ports you need you're fine. You could also always trim the I/O shield ports where necessary.



Thanks voyager, they do all screw in correctly its just like in the picture they seem a little off centre. I do push it into the io shield and all the screws do go in so im guessing them being a little off centre isnt any real problem. Like i said im not too bothered about the ports being a little off on the I/O shield, i can get to all of them. Aslong as its going to work i dont mind. 

Regards, Tyler.b


----------



## voyagerfan99

tylerjrb said:


> Thanks voyager, they do all screw in correctly its just like in the picture they seem a little off centre. I do push it into the io shield and all the screws do go in so im guessing them being a little off centre isnt any real problem. Like i said im not too bothered about the ports being a little off on the I/O shield, i can get to all of them. Aslong as its going to work i dont mind.
> 
> Regards, Tyler.b



Then you have nothing to worry about


----------



## tylerjrb

voyagerfan99 said:


> Then you have nothing to worry about



Thanks voyager, put my mind at rest now .


----------

